# Hot Single mother had sex with boy, 12, almost 200 times... and marked each encounter



## Gonder (Jan 19, 2010)

> A single mother had sex with a 12-year-old boy almost 200 times - marking each encounter with a star in a sordid diary.
> 
> Angela Sullivan, 36, could face an indefinite jail sentence after admitting ten child sex charges.
> 
> ...



pic 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## lazer (Jan 19, 2010)

Lucky bastard


----------



## TorQuoise (Jan 19, 2010)

gross. And that lady is alot of things, but hot aint one of them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2010)

Did you see the pic? He's far from lucky. Very, very far from lucky.

Poor kid, send her to prison for life.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 19, 2010)

She's so fat, how did she get pleasure?


----------



## SP (Jan 19, 2010)

lazer said:


> Lucky bastard





Really? :S


----------



## Mish (Jan 19, 2010)

MAN THE HARPOONS.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 19, 2010)

Shenanigans!!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Misleading title is misleading.

I wonder what she would've bought him if they made it to their 200th? They were so close too.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 19, 2010)

Ugh.  Pedophiles seem to be springing up lately like mushrooms after a rainstorm.  'Tis disgusting.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 19, 2010)

who the fuck cares if she's hot or ugly or somewhere inbetween? this bitch needs to go to prison permanently!


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2010)

That's sexy.


----------



## ragnara (Jan 19, 2010)

This guy was boasting about her?


----------



## Fran (Jan 19, 2010)

You got me OP.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 19, 2010)

She's ugly as fuck. I mean seriously.

But the guy was BRAGGING about it. I mean what?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2010)

Jagon Fox said:


> who the fuck cares if she's hot or ugly or somewhere inbetween? this bitch needs to go to prison permanently!



If she's ugly then throw her in the cell and let her rot.
If she's hot.......nice.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 19, 2010)

Thar she blows!


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 19, 2010)

0_0 that bitch is sick in the head.

and OP     you rick rolled me


----------



## Le Pirate (Jan 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did you see the pic? He's far from lucky. Very, very far from lucky.
> 
> Poor kid, send her to prison for life.



If she was hot would you still say that she should go to prison?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did you see the pic? He's far from lucky. Very, very far from lucky.
> 
> Poor kid, send her to prison for life.



I knew it. Drugs are bad for you.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 19, 2010)

Hell Id scream rape every time that lady touched me.


----------



## kayanathera (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn you OP!
My eyes have been defiled


----------



## Nic (Jan 19, 2010)

wow, I'm not only disgusted at the mother but also at the boy now.


----------



## Newton (Jan 19, 2010)

Well played OP


----------



## Hi Im God (Jan 19, 2010)

Misleading thread title is misleading.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn, that thread title is fucking misleading. I hate you, OP. There I was thinking, "that lucky bastard", but then I saw the pic.

Jesus. Fucking. Christ.

My eyes are bleeding.


----------



## raxor (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## T7 Bateman (Jan 19, 2010)

Even with her looks she could have still gotten with a grown man and not a 12 year child. Her butt needs to stay in jail.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Jan 19, 2010)

Poor kid...........


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jan 19, 2010)

"Gonder" has been added to my troll list.

Thought it's my fault for being enticed by the story.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 19, 2010)

Atleast he won't be inexperienced when he gets older hahahahhhhahaa.


----------



## Chee (Jan 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 19, 2010)

Man the harpoons?


----------



## Esponer (Jan 19, 2010)

Why does this stuff always happen so close to places I've lived? I'm not even kidding when I say she looks familiar. If she's from Middlesbrough, then considering I worked as a cashier in Middlesbrough's most convenient supermarket…


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 19, 2010)

It's not the size of the boat but the motion in the ocean.

_[looks at picture]_

We're going to need a bigger boat.


----------



## Fran (Jan 19, 2010)

Reel 'em in OP. The simplest trick in the book is the one no one expects.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 19, 2010)

she got his bawbags.


----------



## Y (Jan 19, 2010)

Gonder said:


> pic
> *Spoiler*: __





> Investigators also discovered the schoolboy had been boasting to friends in internet chatrooms about his relationship.



"Yeah, I tapped that almost 200 times"

Fuck, I'd say that I had only a testicle and a half before "boasting" all over the internet about _that_. I bet he's real popular.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 19, 2010)

Jagon Fox said:


> who the fuck cares if she's hot or ugly or somewhere inbetween? this bitch needs to go to prison permanently!



Because if she was hot you'd have everybody saying "Nice!" a la the 10th season South Park episode "Miss Teacher Bangs a Boy".


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 19, 2010)

Enclave said:


> Because if she was hot you'd have everybody saying "Nice!" a la the 10th season South Park episode "Miss Teacher Bangs a Boy".



Exactly right. The OP just pulled a fast one on a lot of people in this thread with that scenario.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 19, 2010)

Jagon Fox said:


> who the fuck cares if she's hot or ugly or somewhere inbetween? this bitch needs to go to prison permanently!



Indeed. Doesn't matter how physically attractive or unattractive a child predator is. Harm is harm.


----------



## Elite Ace (Jan 19, 2010)

_ "Hot single mother"
_


----------



## OSO (Jan 19, 2010)

when you're twelve you take what you can get.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2010)

It's funny how we never see any titles with Hot single Father having sex with girl. You wanna why? Because it's a crime no matter if the perps a man, woman, ugly or good looking.....

Too bad people are punished according to those standards...


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jan 19, 2010)

maybe thats when shes pregnant... but she still wouldnt be hot unless the boys fugly


----------



## HAL 9000 (Jan 19, 2010)

You know, I've said it before and I'll say it again:
If I still had any faith in humanity, all the shit I hear about on this news forum would drive it out of me.

On topic: Ew. Just...ew. On pretty much every possible level (okay, there are some levels of disgust this story doesn't QUITE hit, but it's got most of them).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2010)

They should both go to jail, him for being desperate enough to toss her a bone and her for fucking kids. If you're going to do illegal shit, at least make it worth it kid.


----------



## Sin Kun (Jan 19, 2010)

How is that thing fuckable? =/ 
Dam, Poor kid.


----------



## Bill G (Jan 19, 2010)

He was bragging?

So wait, he enjoyed it?

With _that_?

Damn kid has balls of steel.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## dummy plug (Jan 19, 2010)

i thought i read HOT? god she was awful


----------



## Mαri (Jan 19, 2010)

> Investigators also discovered the schoolboy had been boasting to friends in internet chatrooms about his relationship.




  .


----------



## Mighty Balls (Jan 19, 2010)

OP, we're about to force you to be an an hero . 

Bizarre story.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 19, 2010)

Tricked me dude! WHY?


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea that kid is going to have mental troubles for the rest of his life.


----------



## Valtieri (Jan 19, 2010)

Daaaaamn


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2010)

Tower Bridge said:


> Yea that kid is going to have mental troubles for the rest of his life.



It would appear that he came into the situation a little touched in the head.


----------



## Y (Jan 19, 2010)

Bill G said:


> ~snip~
> Damn kid has gut of steel.



Fixed

How anyone can get it up at the sight of that is beyond me, but I'm on the internet so nothing should seem outlandish


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Jan 19, 2010)

lazer said:


> Lucky bastard



You've either got fucked up taste in women, or good taste in trolls.


----------



## Supergrunt8 (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL and that kid let her have sex with him? I know 12 is a young age, but not young enough to not know what abuse is. Whats the use of schools teaching kids this security stuff if they don't put it to good use?


----------



## krome (Jan 19, 2010)

lazer said:


> Lucky bastard



wut              .


----------



## Enclave (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe the kid is a total breast man?  Big women generally got bigger 'uns.


----------



## phazumaki (Jan 19, 2010)

This is horrible, even though the little dude got to score, it's disturbing that these things happen :3 

I feel sorry for him now that I saw the picture of her


----------



## Spirit (Jan 19, 2010)

Holy crap wtf is that.

Thread title is not misleading, it's a outright lie. I feel violated.


If only we can put this _outside_ the thread. If only.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 19, 2010)

Egads.

Kill it with Fire!


----------



## Bleach (Jan 19, 2010)

Or MAYBEEE he was joking.


----------



## Roy (Jan 19, 2010)

Liar


----------



## perman07 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hmm.. These molestation threads always get me thinking. As someone already said, everyone would be quoting South Park if it was a good-looking woman. Now even if it was Brad Pitt (or whoever's the male equivalent to a hot girl) and the 12 year old girl totally wanted it, people would be much more disgusted by that one.

I'm not making any judgements here either way, it's just slightly bemusing how women are always victims while men are lucky (case in point, this 12-year old bragged).


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 19, 2010)

Ninja Zone said:


> If she was hot would you still say that she should go to prison?



This is NF. If she was attractive, about 90% of the responses would be "he's lucky / he's a pimp / i wish i had the same luck when i was 12"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2010)

That bitch needs a mask


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2010)

Was this child forced against his own will?!

GodDAMN


----------



## Masaki (Jan 20, 2010)

ragnara said:


> This guy was boasting about her?



**


----------



## Kyou (Jan 20, 2010)

I sort of feel sorry for her, maybe she's messed in the head. She looks like a normal mother you see at shops. Looks nothing like my mum ph

But yea. Dunno why, but she doesn't seem like a psychotic I wanna feel you up lady. If It was a guy I'd prob be like FUCKIN FEZ but ... yea.. I dunno, she doesn't look evil D:


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 20, 2010)

Drugs are just bad, mmm'kay?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2010)

> *Hot Single mother*





Gonder said:


> pic
> *Spoiler*: __


Oh fuck you OP.

Fuck you.


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2010)

what a disgusting woman, I seriously hope she rots in prison.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 20, 2010)

False fucking advertisement, SHENANIGANS!!! BULLSHIT!


----------



## Psycho (Jan 20, 2010)

charge her with pedophilia and him with bestiality


----------



## Atsuro (Jan 20, 2010)

I lol'd...a lot.


----------



## zuul (Jan 20, 2010)

Disgusting pedo. 

Her being pretty wouldn't have changed a thing about the creepiness of the thing...


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2010)

I wonder what the reactions would be if she was hot.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 20, 2010)

was the 12 yr old also blind ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I wonder what the reactions would be if she was hot.


Something along the lines of "Kids these days, why couldn't I have been molested by some hot milf like that when I was his age? ;A;"


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 20, 2010)

fuck you OP 

i was looking forward to seeing a hoooooooooot woman


----------



## Lupin (Jan 20, 2010)

Ninja Zone said:


> If she was hot would you still say that she should go to prison?



Honestly i'm just gonna say the truth.

I'm biased to good looks. 

*Hot Single mother* had sex with boy, 12, almost 200 times.. And marked each encounter.

OP lied to me .

The boy actually bragged about that? 



Sunuvmann said:


> Something along the lines of "Kids these days, why couldn't I have been molested by some hot milf like that when I was his age? ;A;"


..


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't find words to describe how ugly this is.


----------



## Akatou (Jan 20, 2010)

Cor this is mad. Poor kid, probably didn't know what was going on. It's kind of disturbing - even the childish entries and the "angela loves xxx". 
Genius misleading title


----------



## Ceria (Jan 20, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> That bitch needs a mask



:ho more like chef's magic paper bag of love :ho



Enclave said:


> Maybe the kid is a total breast man?  Big women generally got bigger 'uns.



Yeah those tits look like they'd be bigger than his head,


----------



## ez (Jan 20, 2010)

i'd hit   it


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2010)

ezx said:


> i'd hit   it



I was waiting for the "with" here


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Jan 20, 2010)

Damn I was thinking lucky bastard reading that until I got to the bottom, poor boy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 20, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Ugh.  Pedophiles seem to be springing up lately like mushrooms after a rainstorm.  'Tis disgusting.



I know, right? There're five new ones every day.

Also, just ew :S


----------



## Seisokumaru (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, that boy is gonna be gay for the rest of his life after having to have sex with that War-Pig.  Too bad he didn't get one of those hot school teachers that always seem to be banging their students.


----------



## LordUchiha (Jan 20, 2010)

So aside from him being one lucky kid what's the problem? It doesn't seem like rape. So what's the problem? Oh yeah I see it now the kid deserves a fucking medal for luckiest kid on earth. That little Bastard.

EDIT:Saw the Pic. Oh good god! What in the mother of holy is this shit! How the hell did he enjoy that. *throws up*.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Jan 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It would appear that he came into the situation a little touched in the head.



Well, she did get him drunk first:



			
				The Article said:
			
		

> She first seduced the boy by plying him with alcohol and performing a sex act on him, the court was told.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I wonder what the reactions would be if she was hot.



About the same when people were calling guys getting lucky for being raped and drugged by some Russian woman.


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Jan 20, 2010)

LordUchiha said:


> So aside from him being one lucky kid what's the problem? It doesn't seem like rape. So what's the problem? Oh yeah I see it now the kid deserves a fucking medal for luckiest kid on earth. That little Bastard.
> 
> EDIT:Saw the Pic. Oh good god! What in the mother of holy is this shit! How the hell did he enjoy that. *throws up*.


 
....


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jan 20, 2010)

Holy crap.. *sees pic and reads article* *barfs*
And yes, I would've done the same if she didn't look so fugly.
He actually BRAGGED about that disgusting pedo? _Wow_.....
And WHY would he do that in the first place? I could understand if it was against his will.. but if he actually ENJOYED it and chose to do it, it's also partially his own fault.


----------



## Elias (Jan 20, 2010)

uwaaaah. 


The pic made me sick.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I was waiting for the "with" here



with a truck maybe


----------



## Keile (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd love to be that kid.

Contrary to the idiotic claims typically made by feminists on this site, most young boys would love to get "raped" buy a sexy older woman.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 20, 2010)

Maybe Jail will do her good and she can lose weight  and they can get back together?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Toby (Jan 21, 2010)

The irony is that I'm watching Cougar Town right now.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 21, 2010)

If he boasted about it....he liked it? o_O

Well it's still weird...and wrong.


----------



## KFC (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd hit that six ways to sunday...then on Sunday! :ho


----------



## J. Fooly (Jan 21, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> Indeed. Doesn't matter how physically attractive or unattractive a child predator is. Harm is harm.



What harm? The boy even bragged about it. While a crime is a crime, i'll ask you again. What harm?

Some of y'all tend to forget that guys aren't the typical gender that gets hurt during sex. Unless she's using tools in his ass, or biting etc...

Peace.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 22, 2010)

Lawlz, this sounds like something out of a freakin' hentai. 


Disgusting.


----------



## Oujisama (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow I was thinking how lucky the kid was, then I saw the pic...


----------



## Daron (Jan 22, 2010)

The charges are false, there is no way they could have had sex. 
Had she blown him, she would have inhaled the kid whole.
Had she fucked him, well lets face it, the kid would have been smothered regardless of the position. 

She's a beast.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh my God, it's like captain Ahab getting forced to fuck Moby Dick.  Only this kid bragged.


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 22, 2010)

I wonder how that kid reacted when his mates were like "Pics or it didnt happen"


----------



## B (Jan 22, 2010)

PIG DISGUSTING


----------



## abcd (Jan 22, 2010)

Oujisama said:


> Wow I was thinking how lucky the kid was, then I saw the pic...



This               .


----------



## Rinali (Jan 22, 2010)

The title is so misleading...after when I checked out the image


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 22, 2010)

Keile said:


> I'd love to be that kid.
> 
> Contrary to the idiotic claims typically made by feminists on this site, most young boys would love to get "raped" buy a sexy older woman.



the only thing wrong with that sentences is  "sexy" 

ow and the grammatical mistake you made
it's by and not buy.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 22, 2010)

Epic troll.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 22, 2010)

This is..... not money.


----------



## Yachiru (Jan 22, 2010)

Death panelty. Asap. That bitch should rot in hell


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 22, 2010)

the kid should have ran


----------



## Anjali (Jan 23, 2010)

Disgusting. Although it is pretty clear the sexual encounters were consensual, so I don't see  why is she the only one considered "sick" and guilty.


----------



## zuul (Jan 23, 2010)

Anjali said:


> Disgusting. Although it is pretty clear the sexual encounters were consensual, so I don't see  why is she the only one considered "sick" and guilty.



Because usually no one put the blame on the child in the case of pedo sexual abuse.


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Jan 23, 2010)

zuul said:


> Because usually no one put the blame on the child in the case of pedo sexual abuse.


 You are letting the age of the boy blind you. I have known 12 year olds more mature than people who are 18. You probably have it in your head she forced him or the boy did not understand what was going on. The boy wanted it as much as the mother or he would not have continued to meet her. Do not let age fool you.


----------



## Airflow (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't care how drunk the kid was, no fucking way should he have put his penis in that thing.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 23, 2010)

oh ma gawd, she is nasty


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 23, 2010)

Discusting slag.


----------



## Avix (Jan 23, 2010)

This is Sick because it was a 12 year old boy, probably not knowing the wrongs
of his actions at that age. if the woman was really hot, I could understand a willing Teenager doing it ...


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd hit it.








...with harpoons and fire.


----------



## Yachiru (Jan 23, 2010)

> Hot Single mother had sex with boy, 12, almost 200 times... and marked each encounter



Distraction is distraction.

But still, disgusting.


----------

